
U.S. Cyberattacks Target ISIS in a New Line of Combat - arprocter
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/25/us/politics/us-directs-cyberweapons-at-isis-for-first-time.html?_r=2
======
chatmasta
> the United States may complement operations to bomb warehouses full of cash
> by using cyberattacks to interrupt electronic transfers and misdirect
> payments.

I've heard about these "warehouses full of cash" and I'm really curious as to
a number of things...

1) What kind of cash?! Are we talking about US Dollar? If so, where is it
coming from, and wouldn't it be better to seize it instead of burn it?

2) Electronic transfers? Does this mean bitcoin, paypal, webmoney, western
union...?

3) Misdirect payments? How exactly does that work, without simultaneously
hacking into the payment processor? Or does this assume the payment processor
is complacent?

